# Which master brake cylinder ??? Repair kit ??



## kobold (Jan 5, 2019)

Hello guys,
my master brake cylinder has a little leakage at the booster linkage.
I do not know the manufacturer from the cylinder, there is no name at the cylinder only some numbers.
Car has front and rear drum brakes.
Which cylinder (part no.) or repair kit must I buy ?
Regards: Peter


----------

